

Adimab Investors Happy with No-Exit Strategy (2013) - flipchart
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/07/26/adimab-investors-happy-with-no-exit-strategy/

======
flipchart
> Investors in Adimab LLC, which makes platform technology for antibody drug
> discovery, may never see a traditional exit from the company–and they
> couldn’t be happier about it.

I haven't seen this sort of practice in the software tech scene. Are there any
software companies funded in this way, or is it restricted to industries which
are traditionally allowed to be slower moving?

~~~
thirdtruck
I'm amused by how "an exit" is frame as "traditional" when it's such a recent
and still such a rare strategy among new (and not just startup) businesses.

------
fiatmoney
There are financial instruments which allow you to sell a dividend stream
outright.

